# Gaggia Classic or Gaggia Baby



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all

I am currently making the leap from a Tassimo pod machine to a manual espresso machine.

After a few weeks of research I've narrowed it down to the Gaggia Classic or the Gaggia Baby.

I was looking for advice on the difference's between the two machines and which machine would be best for me, as I have never used an espresso machine and I am totally new to this whole experience.

My brother has worked in bars and restaurants and has lots of coffee making experience, so hopefully I will have someone to help me hands on with the process

Thanks


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I was in exactly the same boat as you. Am now 9 weeks post tassimo and I can't drink coffee from most places now. I have a Classic, I like its look as a starter machine and there's no plasticky bits on the main body unlike the Baby. Internally they're pretty much the same I believe so it's a choice of aesthetics. Can make decent drinks on the Classic I know that! Have never used a Baby though.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

go for the classic every time. very reliableand trustworthy

mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2012)

Mark - I've been reading loads of posts now about the classic with a lot of people saying that an older model is better. For a first timer like myself would it make much difference for me to get an older or newer model?

Thanks


----------



## mraddersuk (Jul 22, 2012)

I went for a baby due to the price I found it for. It does not look as good as the Classic but has the same insides and warranty. The steamer rotates up and down as well as side to side. The classic wand only moves side to side. But I do not yet know how much of an advantage that is. I picked my Gaggia baby up this morning so have not tried it yet. If you're in no rush I would be happy to give you a short summary of a week's worth of Classic use. I have upgraded from a cheap machine so an expecting great things!

Mike


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

when cleaning the pannarello be careful not to push on too hard, you can dislodge the steam arm. only internal difference is the solenoid to pre 2010 classics

mark


----------

